# Stomach grumbles.



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I've booked an appointment with the vet, I just need your advice. Recent rescue Naga has been having tummy upsets, it sounds like. You can hear his stomach grumble or something. Not sure what's wrong... Tonight I was going to start switching his food over to healthier stuff, so his diet has been the same, even though it wasn't very good. 

I know pumpkin would probably help, but he's not really interested in eating anything else, it seems. Doesn't even want mealworms. 

I know my tummy hurts when it's grumbling, I hope his isn't.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What food is he currently eating and what are you switching him to? How long have you had him? Unless the food he is currently on is crap, I'd hold off on a food change for a bit longer. If he is new to you as in the past 3 weeks, he may still be adjusting to his new home.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

He's currently on Holisitix or senior cats. I wanted to add Nutro Indoor something, and natural balance green pea and duck because his current food is high in fat. Hoping he'll eventually not prefer the higher fat stuff. I will hold off though. 

We got him a little over three weeks ago, so I hope this is the case.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you sure it's his stomach? My hedgehog Chloe makes "grumbly" sounds, she actually sounds like a motor-boat sometimes and this is just a noise she makes when she's stressed.

Good on you for making a vet appointment, they should be able to listen to his tummy and see if it's his stomach/intestines making the noise or not.

Definitely wait on the food change as Nancy said and when you do it, do it SLOWLY. If he won't take pumpkin you can always syringe it to him, but if it's his stool you're worried about as well, adding a little bit of Acidophilus probiotic (sprinkled on their food) sometimes helps with green poop, intestinal upsets, etc. 

Definitely hold off on any changes until you consult with your vet, though.

Nutro Indoor isn't the greatest food... although I think they make an "organic" kind now (Naturals I believe it's called). I know the regular indoor has corn in it though so definitely stay away from that to help with the tummy issues.

Let us know how the vet appointment goes  Hope all turns out well!


----------

